# Travel to Lake Garda via Germany - is it wise ?



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi for the umpteenth year in a row we are going to take out motorhome to Peschiera del garda.

Every year we try different routes and every year forget what was good and bad about them...

We use the Via michellin website for routes and it seems to favour the route that doesnt even go through Luxembourg if we "favour motorways", instead it sends us via aachen and towards Koln and frankfurt.

How bad is the route through luxembourg or the "Russel route" for motorways... We do want a nice easy drive, dont want to pay extortionate tolls like in France.

We have also had issues in Austria, ie somehow missing the main road through and having to crawl up and down moutains in the motorhome.

We want to do 2 - 2day stop overs en route - but want indoor and outdoor pools just in case of rain - as we always seem to get in Germany...

Any advice and tips would be eternally grateful no matter how small

Plus we have a spare pitch in peschiera - please see my other topic


Kind regards


SteveO


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

we used russels route 2 years ago really easy via lux then down to metz overnight on a free aire by the river then down in to switzerland overnight near luzernr then gotherard tunnel and down in to italy pnly real tolls vigennete in swizerland and italan motorways well worth paying to avoid milan garda is lovley and dont forget to take the train to venice for the day


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The gothard tunnel route is dead easy and the drive up through Switzerland is stunning. If your going that way though you could always have a look at maggiore, Laguna or como on the way. Cracking sosta on maggiore at cannobio.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We regularly use the route via Tournai, Namur, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg, Basel, San Gottard, Milan etc, occasionally carrying on down from Metz to Nancy and a more scenic route across to Mulhouse via the Vosges to avoid the Metz - Strasbourg toll bit if we're not in a rush.

The drive through Belgium is boring but things pick up as you start to head south

The San Gottard can get a bit snarled up when it is traffic light controlled, usually in peak season but we've only been badly held up once, coming back on a weekend if I remember correctly.

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And if you want a stunning wild-camp overnighter then don't go through the San Gottardo tunnel.

Go over the pass and stop overnight at the summit by the side of some little lakes.

The pass might seem daunting at first but it really is quite easy.

We have done it a couple of times, never been through the tunnel.


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to admit I am not a wild type of camper and all I want is a nice easy route on as many motorways as possible...

We always avoid Switzerland due to the high vignette cost and always go through Austria


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Russell route*

LOL @ the Russell route - it still gets called that!

We go to Garda/Italy toll free as far as possible, but we do not mind paying the Swiss payment as it is good value for money for us.

We have tried various ways to get as far as Basle - a few are detailed here

If our motorhome was under 3500kg, I would probably go via Austria/Innsbruck as we did in 2006, but being over 3500kg, it is easier through Switzerland, especially when staying at the south/west sides of Lake Garda

Russell


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

However you get there try to avoid going from North to South on the West side of the lake.
The road is quite narrow and there are loads of dark tunnels with rocky outcrops that threaten to take your awning off, especially when coaches and lorries are thundering towards you from the opposite direction!!!  
Been there, done it and have the white knuckles to prove it! :roll: 
Rgds Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BTW forgot to ask, what is the "Russell Route"


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Steveo

This is the route i use. I do have a spreadsheet with all the stops i use with the satnav coordinates if you are interested, but you will need to send me a PM with your Email address because it gets distorted if i try to post it here.

We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the 2012 ACSI book page 219 item 475, last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg just after Molsheim there is a very good Aire at a town called Obernai this one is not in the Franch Aire’s book we always stop here going down or coming back, you can fill up with fresh water and dump waste, very safe free stop right in the town, Parking des Ramparts the GPS is 48.27.35N 7.29.89E.
After Obernai pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover at camping Horw it’s a flat site mostly grass idle for a the odd night or two, you can catch a bus up to the main town of Luzern from just outside the camp or in the village five minutes walk well worth a go, 2012 ACSI book page 325 item 757.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Bella Italia at 16 euros per night good camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 432 Item 2151, you can also stopover in the car park outside Bella for around 7 euros but there is fresh water in the bottom left hand corner and toilet waste dump. From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 434 Item 2157 16 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Don't be put of Germany as you pass by Saarbrucken lol.
We go the "Russell Route" and sometimes stop over at Europa Park which is in Rust just south of Strasbourg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa-Park

There is a great campsite here next to the theme park both of which are well priced and well worth a visit if you have children.

Breisach which is further south again but before Basel is well worth a stopover and has a great aire at the side of the river.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Current price for a Swiss Vignette, according to the Swiss Tourist Office, for any private vehicle under 3.5 tonne is:

40 Swiss Francs or 33 Euro at the border. £29 Sterling plus p&p if ordered in UK. 

I paid 40 Swiss Francs on my credit card at the border in May 2013 which appeared on my statement as just £27.64 due to the exchange rate.


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank guys for your responses... definately gives me something to get my teeth into


Steve


----------

